# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Me jep nje cigare

## Foxy__Lady

Me jep nje cigare te lutem
Ti e di se ku po perfundoj
Me ndiz,me shuaj,me shkel me kembe
Vetem me jep nje cigare para se te iki.
Dua te qaj po nuk mundem
E forte une?Para teje?
Te kujtohet dhimbja e atyre neteve.Me jep nje cigare te lutem.
Me ndiz ,me helmo ,ne djall me co po te duash.


Hej po une me ty nuk vi
Ti shko drejt me moralin,
me boten ,i kujdesshem per te tjeret

A do me japesh nje cigare???

Nuk ka pse te merzitesh
Ti e di qe une kam qene gjithmone keshtu
Ik me mire,as mos me shih,s'jam e bukur
Asnje appeal nuk leshoj dot me.

Jepme nje cigare mik,vlla
Neser do ta kthej me dy
Me ler, goditme,vrame
Vec jepme nje cigare vlla.

Eshte nje poezi qe me ka pelqyer.Shpresoj qe dhe ju ta gjeni joshese.

----------


## macia_blu

mmmmmm, sidomos une  qe e djeg e pij e ha  cigaren . I jap te gjitha kur nuk e kam nje cigare te fundit  ...
per nje  zjarr   qe e shuaj ne shoqerine e cigares.
per nje zjarr qe e krijoj ne mungese te cigares
per nje zjarr te rreme si cigaria...
lol
i pershendes te gjithe duhanxhinjte e botes... te cileve jam gati tua vras vetmine qofte edhe duke u shperndare cigaren e fundit .
(tymos merzia jetet tona, si ne... cigaret.)


me kenaqi poezia  jote e preferuar. 
prite nje duhan prej paketes time.
digje...
pastaj filtren mos e shkel me kembe ...
dicka me shume se nje hap larg teje hidhe.

(sa shume i urrej tavllat)  vertete i urrej .

----------


## dimegeni

Macja urren tavllat,do zoti nuk jam komshi posht teje se do mi djegesh floket.

Kjo poezi me kujton ato skenat sadomazokiste me mistress.
Me duket joshese apo jo?heeemmmm....eshte personale.

----------


## xhulia

uau! Me pelqeu shume! 
Nje mbremje para ca ditesh mbeta dhe une pa cigare u sillja verdalle neper shtepi me shpresen se mos gjeja ndonje, pastaj fillova t'ju sillja rreth e rrotull njerezve qe ishin ne shtepi dhe qe benin shaka me deshperimin tim.me thonin me te qeshur:<<po vdesim nga kurioziteti te dime c'fare mendon ti pa helm ne buze une>> me nje trishtim te vertete i thashe  <<po ju lexoj markat, sepse mua po me dukeni te gjithe  si cigare>> dolen mes shiut se di ku i gjeten dhe pas nja gjys ore me sollen  2 paketa cigare ama tani s'me lejne me pa cigare dhe sikur te harroja une kujtohen ata....

----------


## macia_blu

dime... ku me te pas komshi une ty.... ti pres floket  nuk pres me ti djeg prej se lkargu me  cigare. lol
 ruju se te pres edhe veshte.  A po vjen   ne usa,.....  pime  duhan bashke se u pa puna ... me floke pa floke     te kesh me  ke  me e pi cigaren eshte me  bukur se i shton edhe  nje kafe e nje   gote konjak. (ose ferrnet) lol

----------


## dimegeni

Si me the "ruju se te pres dhe veshte"......lol..lol..edhe do me pre veshin dhe me fton,une s'kom lujt menc akoma.Po ajo idea e cigares me nje gote konjak eshte oferte qe nuk duhet refuzuar.Gjithmone me ka pelqyer ne mengjes konjaku me kafe se ta qarkullon gjakun me shpejtesi.Keshtu qe ku i dihet Mace nga viti tjeter e kam menduar qe te shkoje ne East po na doli koha vijme dhe ne West(atje i bie apo jo?)

----------


## MISTRECE22

cigarja, ai helmi aq i kendshem qe na jep iluzionin se vret vetmine.
me kujton trokitjet e gishtave ne tavoline, kur vendos te heqesh dore pres saj.
ta ka mallkuar ajo cigare, tymi i se ciles tretet bashke me shendetin e mushkrive te tua. te ka mallkuar se nuk heq dot dore prej saj. te pakten jo aq lehte sa puthesh me te.
puthesh me nje vdekje te ngadalte po te sigurt, apo puthesh me driten e vetme gri ne erresiren tende shpireterore?
cigarja, nuk e le dot. mundim i kote.

----------


## macia_blu

o dimeeeeeeeeeeeee, ue se  vetem tash e pashe ca me ke thene.ti kujton se une e di se ku jam? lol 
Me ke folur si te jesh ne usa, une  e dija se je ne  angli , ku je tash ta marrim vesh?lol
kudo te vish knejna  me ba me ik pa e pikafekonjakun bashke me gjithe cigare(pakete) kisha me ba namin. Ke thene ka viti tjeter....viti po thuaj erdh.
Perqafime....e lujtmja...lol

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ma jepni një cigare Harpagonë!
Se shpirtin e kam plot me nikotinë.
Ma jepni një cigare se do jetë shumë vonë
Kur të ulem e t'a pi kambëkryq me tradhëtinë...

Ashtu pra...të qofsha falë tradhëtija ime!
Ma zgjate kutinë plot me duhan dhe fletë
tani do ta dredh e do ti fus një thithme
se vetëm duhan drodha, e kurr s'e drodha në jetë!

Por jeta e padredhun na qenka seç na qenka!
Plot helm e nikotinë, që shpirti të zen morra!
Mjer ai që nuk e pi, se duhanxhinjtë i çmendka
Ma jepni një cigare, o Harpagonë! O Horra!...

Agimi - që e shkroj kot, krejt kot!....

----------


## Zorraxhiu

kendon Luan Hajro
per macen

Kallma cigaren peja cka t'kallxoj
mos mem ardhe ne usa 
floket ti rrumcoj
veshet ti shkurtoj
kafen ta xhelbsoj....

per gimin

kallma cigaren peja cka t'kallxoj
me ma idhnu Gimin
nanen ta lodroj
shpin ta rrotulloj
me fol vetmeveti t'boj......

----------


## Agim Doçi

Për mikun e poetëve Zorraxhiun!
..................
Zorraxhiut në akujt e Kanadasë
Me prushin e mallit që ka në gji
Po deshi ia shkrin ajsbergët dynjasë
Gjen një vlonjat dhe niset për Shqypni!  (LOL. me gomone)

Agimi

----------


## dimegeni

O Mace!!!!
Po dhe une e shoh mbas fiks 2 mujesh kete mesazhin tend!Eshte rastesi ketu apo po luhet ndonje loje me fatin  :buzeqeshje: .Une po erdha jo do ta pijme po kam qef te te shoh se si reagon kur ti kesh kthyer ca gota,ca frymezime te jep konjaku ate kam deshire te  shoh!!Ti ne Michigan jeton apo jo?Mua me duhet ta bej nje vizite ne Detroit se jam bere dhe me mbese tani!!!
Me bere te qesh ne keto kohe ku ngjyra e diteve me duket e zeze!!!!

----------


## Io_e_Te

-Me jep nje cigare, te thashe por ti sa e zgjate u bera pishman qe u zgjata drejt teje ta merja...ne fakt kisha nevoje per nje cigare por me vone sdoja ta beja...sdoja te tymosja fytyren dhe emrin tend brenda meje!sdoja ta beja pis!as gjakun qe kalonte neper kapilaret e mi nuk doja ta helmoja...doja te isha e paster!
Te te doja me gjith pastertine time dhe pse Ti nuk ishe asgje me teper sesa nje iluzion...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Io e Te.
Bukur. Urime. Tepër e ndjerë ajo që ke shkruar.
Agim

----------


## Io_e_Te

Thnx :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e vetmuara

Agim.
Cigarja dhe tradhetia futen shpejt ne gjak. Jane pothuajse njesoj.
Te dyja te peshtira, helmuese, marramendese. Por eshte dicka qe i ndan: cigarja pihet edhe vetem, tradhetia jo...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Do ta thith cigaren me të gjithë mushkëritë!
Do ta lë duhanin, do të nis tradhëtitë!.....

Agimi

----------


## tironce85al

Foxy__Lady  shume e bukur poezia qe ke shkruar. ajo e mallkuar cigare te helmon por te ben te ndihesh mire per momentin. me respekt tironcja. 
io e te shume i bukur shkrimi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Io_e_Te

thnx tironce

ma jep njeher ate te shkrete cigare ta tymos imazhin tend dhe ta shof ne mjegull...he pra!!mjaft me le keshtu me doren zgjatur sikur do te luash "ta jap, sta jap"...sa te pelqen te luash me mua!
...dhe duke menduar qe dikur ste pelqente...sa ligje te cuditshme keto te natyres!ligjin e ndryshimit e urrej vecse...

----------

